#  17.7

## Nesty

,   . 1  7.7  1.3     -       .  , ,        ,  .       "  ".  20,26,44      .      .    " ",         .         "     "       ,       " ",                  ,      .       ,    . , ,  -  . ,   !

----------

,       ,               
    ,     ,     .  ,           . 
          ,             .       .         .

----------

*Nesty*,

----------

.,     ,          7

----------

> 


      ..

----------

**,

----------

*Nesty*,      .       -      .   -  .

----------

",                  ,"  1

----------

-          -   -   -   .

----------

**, ,         ?

----------

> -          -   -   -   .


    ,       .

----------


## Nesty

,             ,    .    ,            ,          ,         .

----------

*Nesty*,         ?

----------


## 2007

> " ",


 ,                     ? 
    " "                .

----------

> ,             ,    .    ,            ,          ,         .


   ,               ,    .  ,    

  ,           .      . 

    ,  .

----------



----------


## Bazil

.  ,   02.        -     -    ,   ,    .

----------

04   
02  
          .            4  6

 6     04   7     02

----------


## Nesty

,   2 :     "     "        2011 ,             .     44 ,   " " 1 -   ,    "     "       ,         .     20  44 ,       1.                 ,    ,    ,        - .       ?

----------

,    .     .   ,   ,          .       ,   .

----------


## Nesty

,   ,       .      ,    ,     .       ,     .      20   ,   44    .      ,        20  44      .       "     ",    44 ,         ,    ,      .      20    " ",   -   . ,       ,      1 , " " ,   ,  . ,  -  , ,   ,      .       ,     .       .

----------


## 222

,   .    ,      ,   

      -   ,    .            .

      2  1 , 2     .

----------


## Bazil

*Nesty*,    .  ,           02  04.              -      ..   ,    ,   ,      .     -      .
p.s.     ,    .

----------


## 1953

Bazil.    ,  .    . ,

----------


## Nesty

Bazil,    04  02  ,         02.        ,   2      (     ).   :
12.11.13   10000 60.02       51; 04   
13.11.13    15000 44.2  60.2 (       02   10000,   )
14.11.13  7000 60.02 51; 04    (      02   5000,    ).
       , ,  ,        ,   .   ,  ,     ,   . .

----------

> 13.11.13    15000 44.2  60.2


  .. .. 60

----------


## Nesty

,    1- 7.7,   60.1 -       ,  60.2 -   .   ,     1 ,  60.1 -   ,  60.2 -  .

----------

*Nesty*,     ..         60    ..    ..  ..      60?

----------


## Bazil

> 02


  -           .    ,     ,    .   .  .

  > 0 
           .();
	. = "";
	.. 		= 02_2;
	. 				= ;
	. = " : "+;
;


 	= (  - , 0);
			= (, );

   ,    ,      ,    02    >0.

----------


## 2007

> 60    ..


  . 60

----------

*2007*,       60.    ?    ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> 60.    ?    ,    ?


    -       ,    .
  ,

----------


## Mashunya

> 12.11.13   10000 60.02       51; 04


???    ,     !!!

----------


## Nesty

,  ,      .      ,            .

----------

.!    1 7.7.  .1.3.    -,         . ,    , -, -   . .   .  .   ..     1 ,              -  ,       , .         .       \(  )    .  . ,     .    ?

----------

-  ,

----------

> -  ,


,    ,           .,.     . -.    -           ,  .    .       ?   . ?

----------


## 2007

> -           ,  .    .      ?   . ?


  ,         71,    76 (       )

----------

> ,         71,    76 (       )



 . 2007!  .    .       (      -         )       ?

  -    10 ..     ,     . 8 ..   ,  2 ..    .         \(  )    .  . ,     .     . -,         2            (( (     ,            .,.     . -.     ))    .    ?  .!)

----------

